# Delay in claiming Jobseekers Benefit



## misspiggy (11 Jan 2011)

My husband lost his job on November 5th but did not get his p45 until mid December. He went in to the social welfare office on December 17th and got a letter today saying he is entitled to payment but only from December 17th. The date of cessation of employment on his p45 is in November. Are they making a mistake? I thought they went by the date he lost his job and then just didn't pay the firt three days?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jan 2011)

No, the claim was made on 17th decemebr and that is when he will be paid from. he will have to make a written application to backdate it if he wants; there was no need to wait for the p45 before claiming (see keypost here adn other posts on threadds relating to backdating of claims)


----------



## misspiggy (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
Is there much hope for them backdating it?
We genuinely thought it was based on the date of unemployment. 
It is worth €800 which we can't afford to lose out on :-(


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jan 2011)

Only way of finding out is to apply. every claim is treated on it own merits adn opinions given here don't count unfortunately!


----------

